# Tivo's Lost Their Names



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

This afternoon I was looking at my Premiere XL Settings and noticed there was a line where the Tivo name used to be saying words to the effect of, "Name this DVR on www.tivo.com" So I went online to MyTivo and sure enough, my Premiere and Series 3 had lost the names I gave them and were now identified by the last 4 digits of their serial numbers. Even my Tivo Desktop names had changed. So I re-named the DVRs and will see what happens. No new updates or anything.


----------



## CharlieC (Nov 23, 2006)

Same thing happened to all 4 of mine last week. I've tried renaming them thru the website but they won't take. I'll try tackling this problem once I get my cablecard issue resolved.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Happened to me last week with my Premiere. My month-to-month subscription was rolling over that day so my DVR settings on tivo.com were locked that day, but I was able to manually restore the name the next day on the website. Took another day or so for the change to flow down to the box and the Tivo iOS app.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeh been having that issue here also. Took about a day for Re-Names to get down to the box


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Twice now in 2 weeks this happened. Just happened again tonight where both boxes show part of their TSN vs the assigned name. This also prevents remote access via tivo app. Time to see if updating on TiVo.com fixes this again.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

Me too, My names still are not showing up on the screen. I have connected to Tivo twice and nothing seems to get updated (as far as Tivo name goes)


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Ziggy86 said:


> Me too, My names still are not showing up on the screen. I have connected to Tivo twice and nothing seems to get updated (as far as Tivo name goes)


it seems to take a day. i updated mine online and despite connecting to update, the names didnt update till overnight


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

Mine did not update overnight on the units or on Desktop, even after a forced and scheduled connection, but they are updated on MyTivo.com. BTW, sorry for the apostrophe in the title - poor grammar but I can't take it out now!


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

I called TiVo support on this. It's a bug on the server end. They are working on tracking it down. They recommended renaming it on the web site, and forcing a service call to resolve the issue.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

My S4 did the same as well. Was wondering if it was related to my service rolling over from contract to non-contract or adding it to the update list website. At least it's getting fixed.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

Oddly enough now one of the old names is back but the other is still the last four characters. I renamed both to new names. I have forced a couple of connections and allowed the regular overnight one. No biggie though. I can still work with it.


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

One of my boxes and sometimes ALL of them lose their names almost daily. Not sure why but can be kind of annoying.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

So today MyTivo.com shows the correct names on both DVRs. On the Premiere unit under My Shows, it is now named correctly but sees the Series 3 as the old (original) name I gave it (that was lost a few days ago). On my Tivo app for my Blackberry, it still shows the last four numbers for both DVRs (signed in and out several times but nothing changed) and Tivo Desktop shows the correct new Premiere name but old (original) Series 3 name. Kind of crazy.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

funny but my 2 premiers (from past few months) have correct names while my S3 (from way back when...) has the 4 digit number thing going on.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

On Sunday, my Premiere had lost it's name and MRV was not working correctly - not all of my tivos are allowed to share recordings. In the process of getting that fixed, my Tivo HD lost it's name and now I'm working on that.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

sehale said:


> This afternoon I was looking at my Premiere XL Settings and noticed there was a line where the Tivo name used to be saying words to the effect of, "Name this DVR on www.tivo.com" So I went online to MyTivo and sure enough, my Premiere and Series 3 had lost the names I gave them and were now identified by the last 4 digits of their serial numbers. Even my Tivo Desktop names had changed. So I re-named the DVRs and will see what happens. No new updates or anything.


This happened to me and kicked out my iPhone Tivo app... I simply logged into Tivo and renamed my Tivo and yes it did not take.. But when I got up in the morning the Tivo was correctly named and I had to reauthorize my Iphone app, via network remote by turning it off and then back on.

Everything is fine.

Any idea why there was a loss of names?

Jack


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

Nothing has changed for me. My Series 3 regained its old name but won't let me change it to a new name. My Tivo Blackberry app is still stuck on the 4 digits even after logging in and out.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Damn, although I've had this issue also I'd be happy if my bedroom HDXL could simply remember it's part of a network with my other two units, by whatever name, for more than a couple of days or one single show transfer session before it goes "blind". Have to restart every thing in the house plus my truck, one of my cars, my dog, and my wife and then wait for up to a week before it comes back online.


----------



## brianfuchs (Apr 24, 2003)

The names on my Premieres (as seen on the units themselves, in Tivo.com, and Tivo Desktop) have never been lost.

However, ever since the last app update for the iPhone, my units only show up by their TSN, no matter what I do. I could live with this, as my units were almost never findable using the previous versions of the app. What seems to always happen is that the app never locates the devices on its first scan, but always finds them all when I tell it to try again. 

I'm guessing that the app uses the old search algorithm on the first try, then uses an updated algorithm on the next scan - and that one always identifies the units by TSN.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

One of mine lost their name too.

On Amazon, I have never been able to get that particular Tivo named. I have no idea why.


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

Noticed today that my Premiere lost its name, not sure how long it has been like that. Just changed it on tivo.com.
I have been having trouble with the android app lately - wonder if this might be related. (Admitting of course that I haven't trouble-shot the issue at all).


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

My elite seems to have lost its name. Trying to fix it now.


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

No amount of forced connections will get it's name back. Its been a few hours and at least 5 connections.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

It's been over a week since I reported this with numerous regularly scheduled connections and a few forced ones. My Blackberry mobile Tivo app still shows the 4 digits for both Tivos and Tivo Desktop and the Premiere XL's My Shows list still shows the Series 3 as the old, original name. The Series 3 on My Tivo.com shows the new name. I have tried to change it several times hoping it would carry over to the Desktop, My Shows and mobile app but it doesn't.


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

I log back into tivo.com today and my elite has once again been renamed back to its unfriendly name. 

frustrated.


----------



## AlexFL (Oct 2, 2010)

This is the second time in one week that both of my premiere boxes lost their name. I changed them in the website and they've been taking about 1 day to update. Today it happened again for the 3rd time but only on 1 box. It's not only annoying but kind of a pain because lately I've been using the TiVo app for my iPad and when the name changes it forces me to go through the configuration all over again for the affected box... Which makes me think that my problems didn't begin until I started using this new app, as a matter of fact, my names where showing up OK until I logged back into my iPad app and then noticed that the names had changed once again. Has anyone notice the same thing?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

AlexFL said:


> This is the second time in one week that both of my premiere boxes lost their name. I changed them in the website and they've been taking about 1 day to update. Today it happened again for the 3rd time but only on 1 box. It's not only annoying but kind of a pain because lately I've been using the TiVo app for my iPad and when the name changes it forces me to go through the configuration all over again for the affected box... Which makes me think that my problems didn't begin until I started using this new app, as a matter of fact, my names where showing up OK until I logged back into my iPad app and then noticed that the names had changed once again. Has anyone notice the same thing?


Have the same issue as well. again.
Nothing seems to be working. Thought I had this solved by updating but seems to be not. Just got out of the chat window for support for Tivo and seems the wants us all to power cycle our tivos. I am 100 percent sure if he had read what I said I did he would have seen that I did that. If it was one machine and not multiple machines.... I would think it was faulty hardware. But seeing as there are a lot of people with this issue and all at the same time seems to point to Tivo headend that is causing this problem. I just wish that the people they hired actaully read the issues, at times it seems like your speaking to an autmated bot. It always seems that they only advice they offer is to powercycle, restart, repeat guided setup.

So lets see if the Tivo Can pull its proverbial head out of its ass and sort this issue out.

regards

jack


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

It's not just Premieres.

On my home network (on TiVo Desktop and bottom of Now Playing lists) one of my 2 S2 DTs is being seen by part of its TSN instead of the name I gave it on tivo.com 2 or 3 years ago.

So far everything else on the network retains the names I assigned, but when I go to tivo.com and log into the account and go to the renaming page (DVR Preferences), only the 2 lifetimed single tuner S2s and one of the lifetimed S1s, a Sony, retain their names.

Both dual tuner S2s and an S3 HD, all of which I'm paying $9.95 per month for, as well as my original lifetimed Philips S1, are listed on that page by

DVR [last 4 characters of TSN]

so that if I had a TiVo whose TSN ended in ABCD, it would be

DVR ABCD.

All 4 S2s and the S3 HD have been connecting to the mothership on a regular basis, despite TWC's best efforts not to provide Earthlink service over their cable the way they're contractually obligated to do*, however, both S1s have been not in use for a while now as they have (surprise, surprise) software problems and I've been too busy with other stuff to deal with them.

Interestingly enough, the DVR preferences page now has video sharing checkboxes for the 2 S1s instead of "not applicable" like it has in the video downloads column, so I think I'll check them and see what happens.

*major TWC rant to be posted later.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

unitron said:


> It's not just Premieres.
> 
> On my home network (on TiVo Desktop and bottom of Now Playing lists) one of my 2 S2 DTs is being seen by part of its TSN instead of the name I gave it on tivo.com 2 or 3 years ago.


I just realized that my HD was not the only tivo on my account to lose it's name. An old s1 with lifetime that I sold at least 8 years ago and still appears on my account has its name shown as the end of its TSN rather than the HDR312 name that it's always had.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

So I managed to reset my Tivo Name... I did notice that my iphone would no longer hook up. Solved that issue by turning off the network remote and turning it back on. 
Any one else having fun?

Regards

Jack


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

In system information my TiVo DVRs are named correctly. However, on my linked Amazon account, it shows the service number of the DVR, not the name of the DVR. I have tried unlinking my Amazon account but that doesn't work. Tried manually resetting all the DVRs and then unlinking and re-linking my Amazon account and that didn't work. Not a huge deal as most of my Amazon purchases are done directly from the TiVo DVR and not the Amazon website but sill a bit of a pain at times.


----------



## kerz (Nov 8, 2002)

Seeing the same, name is fixed on my iPad, but it's saying network remote is disabled. Will stop/start. Maybe some server-side bug relating to the new release?


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> So I managed to reset my Tivo Name... I did notice that my iphone would no longer hook up. Solved that issue by turning off the network remote and turning it back on.
> Any one else having fun?
> 
> Regards
> ...


Yep me too


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

double post


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> So I managed to reset my Tivo Name... I did notice that my iphone would no longer hook up. Solved that issue by turning off the network remote and turning it back on.
> Any one else having fun?
> 
> Regards
> ...


Same here. Second time in a week this has happened, and this is the action that resolves it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

RegBarc said:


> Same here. Second time in a week this has happened, and this is the action that resolves it.


And what would you suggest for those of us without iPhones who don't know what you mean by network remote?


----------



## harric (Apr 5, 2010)

I chatted with a Tivo rep about this issue.  It happenend again for a 3rd time. The Tivo Rep said it is a know bug, with no ETA.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Ok, happening to me too. It's been happening this week on a several year old, very stable S3. The other S3 and the Elite have no problem, but this one S3 keeps going back & forth between what I named it, and some weird TSN type name.

I can see it when I use TiVo Remote. :down::down:

I have done nothing to any TiVo to cause this.


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

unitron said:


> And what would you suggest for those of us without iPhones who don't know what you mean by network remote?


Settings & Messages>Settings>Remote, CableCARD, & Devices>Network Remote Control


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

Same here Premiere name reverts back to TiVo service number.
I call Tech Support and was told TiVo is aware of this issue and working on it.


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

Same issue here - glad to know it's a known bug. I just changed my tivo name back on tivo.com, I wont bother forcing an update since it will either work or it wont.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I changed the name back on the S2 DT that was affected (affected S1 still sitting on the bench, so to speak), and the change showed up on the sys info page a day or so later but several days later TiVo Desktop still sees it by the tail end of the TSN. Doesn't keep it from copying shows from it, though.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

I noticed some progress this morning:

My Blackberry mobile app now shows the updated and correct name for my Premiere XL and Series 3

Tivo.com shows the updated and correct names for the Premiere XL and Series 3

The Series 3 shows its updated and correct name as well as the updated and correct name for the XL in the My Shows list

The XL shows its own updated and correct name but the Series 3 name in the My Shows list is still not updated

Tivo Desktop shows the updated and correct name for the XL but the Series 3 is still not updated


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

Everything is working properly now - every unit has the correct names and those names show up consistently across the board.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

here also


----------

